# Random pictures



## JayJ (Aug 4, 2006)

Thought I'd post some random photos, someone might be interested.


----------



## needmoretanks! (Dec 7, 2006)

Just curious, but what am I looking at in the second picture?? Looks like a black ghost but yours looks enormous!! 
Very nice pics!!!!


----------



## Exiled (Dec 26, 2003)

Gorgeous fish! I can tell you take great care of them. Nice work on the photography too -- it's not easy without a flash is it?


----------



## JayJ (Aug 4, 2006)

That is indeed a BGK, about a foot long now, not much over a year old. It was growing over an inch a month till it hit 10" now it has slowed down.

The BGK and siamensis catfish had to be taken with flash as they sit in the shaded areas and I'd never be able to get them to show other wise in the pictures, the others I didn't use flash for. Actually I did for the sajica pair picture I think.

Thanks both of you.


----------



## needmoretanks! (Dec 7, 2006)

WOW! I have never seen pictures of BGK that big before! It's weird how you understand that a fish may get to be that size but it doesn't register until you actually see it.

Keep up the good work!


----------



## babb420 (Jun 24, 2008)

nice fish what size is your tank, or are those different tanks.


----------



## JayJ (Aug 4, 2006)

They can get bigger, there are pictures of a few at 18" and quite a few at 15".

There are multiple tanks, of which I'm shutting down some to leave me with just a 90g and my new 95g, I just need to move the fish to their new homes and move the tanks out and move the new tank in.


----------



## JayJ (Aug 4, 2006)

Full tank shots:

























New tank, with gravel and background I can't stand, came with the tank and I haven't got round to taking it out:









The new tank (48x16x28") will be home to a midas cichlid I think.


----------

